# WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!!



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

Saw these on another forum..


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

We DEMAND more pictures!


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

yes more pic please


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (jericizzo)*

class car


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (jonboy72)*

This is my first post in the NB forum...


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (big bentley)*

Thats sick...I love how the deleted all the bumper lines and just molded everything in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif UGH!! I was hoping I would be the 1st to be on the cover of PVW...oh well there is always next month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (VW PAUL)*

HEHEH.. he beat Frank to it..I love it..








Man where is that chap?..I knwo he's around, he needs few more beers.









Too bad this issue hasn't hit the shelves here.


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (13minutes)*


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (jonboy72)*


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

I like it mostly







Only thing letting it down is the colour..
I can't help but think how much better it would look in black, or any number of other cool colours..


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (MeetleBan)*

that blue is one of the best new beetle colours, you gotta see it in the flesh







black is the easy option
J


----------



## Oxford Edition (Jan 19, 2006)

From GTI International over the weekend......


----------



## Switchez (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (Oxford Edition)*

new generation of what people do to the old bugs... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

thats sick


----------



## DarknDub (Oct 5, 2005)

this nb is sick!


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (DarknDub)*

Now it needs 300+ hp and all wheel drive!


----------



## Oxford Edition (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (slugII)*

She running nearly 300hp at the minute....6 speed, quaife...launch control...she a flyer!!!


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

Okay, where do you sign up?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (big bentley)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WOWSERS!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (TightDub)*

Interesting design exercise, it reminds me of a custom 'chopped hot rod' made from a 1940's/50's American car.








Desperately needs white/red tail lights to set off that nice robins egg blue paint.








Any engine pics of this 300hp beast?











_Modified by Billsbug at 2:21 PM 6-23-2006_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*

what kind of launch control unit.?
I have a quaife and still can't get traction.


----------



## Oxford Edition (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*

Tail light options over here are limited indeed....what types you seen?
And engine shot....


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Oxford Edition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oxford Edition* »_Tail light options over here are limited indeed....what types you seen?


Clear. red 'OEM' tails: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
Worst engine shot EVAR and wuts with that red screwdriver on the dash?!







How's about some details?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*

Whoa!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (big bentley)*

I haven't logged onto Vortex in MONTHS.... (just lurked without logging in)...
...but I had to log on just to post: 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*HOLY JEBUS THAT'S ONE SWEET VERT!!!!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Hands down my new favorite NB!!! 
...besides mine!







heh.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Clear. red 'OEM' tails: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


Pffft..BOOOring.
It wouldn't look so hot on a shaved car, even if it wasn't drastically overplayed anyway..I'd rather see all reds..if he's brave to deal with the BS involved to get them from the japanese shops somehow.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Pffft..BOOOring.
It wouldn't look so hot on a shaved car, even if it wasn't drastically overplayed anyway..I'd rather see all reds..if he's brave to deal with the BS involved to get them from the japanese shops somehow.

Maybe, but not as BOOOring as the original OEM's for certain. 
I DO like the all red's idea, but not on this lite blue car...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Maybe, but not as BOOOring as the original OEM's for certain. 


Because switching the little streaks of amber to clear makes such a big difference..










_Quote »_
I DO like the all red's, but not on this lite blue car...









Why not? It's pure simplicity...and her's gone to the toruble of deleting every extraneous lamp and cutline. It's very sublime, and I think it needs the simplest lamp possible.


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (13minutes)*

Neither the OEM US tails, Euro tails or JDM tails would match the headlights. I don't mind the US tails on the color.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Because switching the little streaks of amber to clear makes such a big difference..









Yes it does sir.








Before and after shots. I should have done it years ago.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*

wow that car is Hawwwt


----------



## Oxford Edition (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*

You gonna mail me some of those over Billsbug??? cant seem to find them over here


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Oxford Edition)*

They won't ship to the UK?







I get stuff on e-bay from the UK all the time...


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Yes it does sir.








Before and after shots. I should have done it years ago.










man, your like the poster child for the clear/red tails...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (OLD GHOST)*

Pretty annoying huh?








Ya know, I looked at them on Lam's Turbo S for years on his ORG thread, but they never really thrilled me. But after I found out the '06's wouldn't fit, I bought a set for the vert and I was just stunned at how gr8 they looked!


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

that first beetle slays... it it turbo equiped?


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (DevilsWorkshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DevilsWorkshop* »_that first beetle slays... it it turbo equiped?

English > you.
Yes, Beetles came with the 1.8T.


----------



## Oxford Edition (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*

Ours was born with a 2litre auto....but now has an Audi S3 lump, 6 speed, LSD.....plus upgrades taking her to 320hp....with 420hp only a turbo upgrade and map away!!
Then she'll flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy,,,,,


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Oxford Edition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oxford Edition* »_Ours was born with a 2litre auto....but now has an Audi S3 lump, 6 speed, LSD.....plus upgrades taking her to 320hp....with 420hp only a turbo upgrade and map away!!
Then she'll flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy,,,,,









Bloody hell!


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

Stunning ride ...


----------



## Oxford Edition (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mitglied)*

Few more pics from the shoot.........


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Oxford Edition)*

HOLY ***)*(#()&%&$%&(*@#&%)[email protected]#&)*#$*


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i agree with what old ghost says, holy ****!


----------



## shark (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (big bentley)*

WOW Ian superb workmanship there. Stunning.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (shark)*

Uhhhhh, stupid question. Where's the rag top? Under the clamshell?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*

i would assume this car leads a nice dry life.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (bugasm99)*

OK. let's step back for a moment. No back seat and no top? So u and a friend have to be 100% certain it ain't gonna rain (or be toooo foggy!) before u take it out or does it just ride in a trailer to the shows?


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

Deeply in love ...


----------



## PedroPauloDiniz (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (Mitglied)*

Sooo nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_OK. let's step back for a moment. No back seat and no top? So u and a friend have to be 100% certain it ain't gonna rain (or be toooo foggy!) before u take it out or does it just ride in a trailer to the shows? 

Who cares?


----------



## tex_the_t_rex (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: WOW!!!! Oxford Edition's new beetle!!! (13minutes)*

An absolute piece of Art.
Glad to see Oxford Edition making awesome machines again.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

